# Does anyone's child sleep *under* the IKEA Kura bed?



## flowmom

Does anyone's child sleep *under* the IKEA Kura bed - to make a low bunk bed? What ages would that work for? I'm wondering whether we could shift towards a family bedroom with dh and I in one bed and ds on the top of a low bunk bed and dd sometimes in our bed and sometimes at the bottom of the bunk. Dh doesn't share our family bedroom currently and it's having consequences on our marriage







.

edited - scratch the idea below - probably not safe for adults to use these beds!
[Another idea that I had was to get 2 Kura beds, and put them together. Dh and I would sleep on top, and dd and ds would sleep on the bottom. Sound wierd? I'm just worried that there wouldn't be enough headroom underneath for the kids.]

I'm hoping for a bedroom where every inch of the floor is not covered in mattresses. The room is only 8 ft wide with a window at the end so there's a bit of a "tunnel" effect.


----------



## mommy2caroline

We don't have this bed, but I've considered getting it for my dds to use once the baby is a toddler. I think it'd be great for a toddler to sleep on the bottom, considering the mattress would be on the floor.


----------



## traceface

I would worry about you and dh both being on top with the kids underneath. Ikea furniture is great and modular - but not terribly sturdy IMO. Put the littler people on top if you can find a way to make it safe up there


----------



## lucyem

We have this bed for our boys. We did not want a mattress right on the floor for various reasons and we know in a couple of years both boys will want to be up top so we ended up buying one for each son. Our just about 3 yr old has his bed set with him low and our 6 yr old has his so he is up high. The bed holds twin size mattresses but we had to buy Ikea ones for the thickness. A regular mattress is too tall for the sides when the bed is in the loft position. But you could put a regular twin mattress underneath the loft or on the low position. I do sit on my younger sons bed at night. I am not going to break through but it makes creaking noises. Really its not made for adults and I would be very nervous on top, especially if you were to be romantic. As for headroom underneath my 6 yr old has enough room to play and if it was a mattress on the floor he would be ok sitting. Ikea does have some larger loft beds made for teens/adults. They are higher up and much sturdier.


----------



## flowmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traceface* 
I would worry about you and dh both being on top with the kids underneath. Ikea furniture is great and modular - but not terribly sturdy IMO.

Good point. I only thought of this bed because it's much lower than regular bunk beds and we don't have high ceilings.


----------



## CarrieMF

We don't have that particular bed, but we do have Junior Loft beds, we only have the bed not all the accessories. I'm 5ft 4 & when I reach straight out with my arms that's where the mattress is. Changing sheets is so easy.

All 3 of my girls have them. They are 6, 7 & 9.

The oldest has a foam couch she got when she was 1. She has that under her bed as a reading nook. She sleeps on there most nights.

The beds we have hold either 300 or 600lbs, I can't remember what dh said.


----------



## eckmannl

Yep. My dd (almost 4) sleeps on a mattress on the floor under this bed. She loves it. She really likes to hang blankets under the top mattress and around the bed to make a fort. I had purchased the tent/canopy that goes on top but we have weird ceilings and the canopy didn't fit. She's slept there since she was 2. My 5 yr old also has plenty of room to sit up on the bottom mattress.


----------



## daniedb

We'll be getting this bed for the boys when Ben turns 2, and he will be sleeping on a mattress on the floor as the bottom bunk. We'll put up a guardrail around each side, but he'll have just turned 2. In fact, it's his already planned second birthday present!


----------



## maya's mommy

we have this bed. my 5 yo is on the top and my 2 yo is on the bottom. They love it. The little one was so excited about her new bed. It does hold all three of us and I go up to read stories every night. What I really like about it is that since it is low my 5 yo can stand up and not hit her head on the ceiling. For some reason she insists on getting up there and getting dressed most days. We have a regular mattress on the floor and I can just barely NOT sit up straight underneath. If we used a thinner IKEA mattress I would be able to sit up.


----------



## Pastrydemon

We have this bed for DD. Originally bought it w/ the idea that DS could sleep under it sometimes (when he's older). However, DH broke one of the slats kneeling on it! We'd only had it for a week. I should mention DH is very slight, not a big guy at all. It's fine w/ >40lb DD on it (we repaired it) but I'm no longer comfortable with anyone sleeping under it.


----------



## ollineeba

We have this bed. Sometimes we put a twin air mattress underneath when the kids have a sleepover or something (or when dd just wants to sleep in ds's room). Usually ds just hangs a blanket over the side so that he has a fort area down there.
It's a cute bed, but it's not the best quality.


----------



## LynnS6

They sell twin over full bunk beds in a lot of furniture places. When I was searching craigslist for a bunkbed for our kids I saw a lot of these listed. Actually, I just searched IKEA's site and they have one for under $300.

That would make the most sense to me in your situation, if you're really not wanting to transition your child to their own bedroom. And the advantage is that if your kiddo falls, he's going to fall on you, not the floor. (or is that a disadvantage...?)


----------

